# Good news for the LGTG crowd



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...5812da-c36f-11e5-a4aa-f25866ba0dc6_story.html


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't want to see anyone contract AIDS, but should the taxpayers pick up the tab for these very expensive drugs?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> I don't want to see anyone contract AIDS, but should the taxpayers pick up the tab for these very expensive drugs?


Just as soon as they pay for my boner pills.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

"one pill makes you larger and one pill makes you small"...Jefferson Airplane

Boner Pills and Pills to Stop The Butt Flu?

Yes indeed, the world has done gone crazy...


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I loved White Rabbit.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I loved White Rabbit.


Sadly the founder passed yesterday. We have lost some legends early this year.

Dear 2016, stop stealing our legends from us. Instead, let me introduce you the cardashians.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> I don't want to see anyone contract AIDS, but should the taxpayers pick up the tab for these very expensive drugs?


if you screw up and forget to practice safe NOOKIE knowing that HIV on a raise with your fellow buttbuddies then they asked for it the same go's for needle users.
but the government will pay for their screw ups.

on a side note is it ok to refer gay men as buttbuddies? or how about doughnut hole punchers, Colon-choker, tooti-frooti, bone smuggler, limpwrist, cream puff catcher, , back door kicker, cakepipe cosmonaut ??? the list can go on and on.
seeing the words gay f*g and what not's have other meanings and people can get confused due to the many meaning of those words . for a example (random names on PF) Slippy haggrider dentan and Sasquatch just won 100 dollars at a barso they are having a grand "HAPPY "time and having a few drinks, now a guy who dose not have a clue and maybe he from England or mars who knows and he feels a good vibe from our "happy" friends so being curious he approaches them and ask them why are they so gay?
now this poor soul is getting the a beating of a life time all because Slippy, haggrider, dentan and Sasquatch thought this guy called them chimney ferrets.

ok I might went overboard this time so best I get off and head to my kiddie pool of shame before I get banned


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Post of the Day courtesy of my good friend gambit!:77:



gambit said:


> if you screw up and forget to practice safe NOOKIE knowing that HIV on a raise with your fellow buttbuddies then they asked for it the same go's for needle users.
> but the government will pay for their screw ups.
> 
> on a side note is it ok to refer gay men as buttbuddies? or how about doughnut hole punchers, Colon-choker, tooti-frooti, bone smuggler, limpwrist, cream puff catcher, , back door kicker, cakepipe cosmonaut ??? the list can go on and on.
> ...


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I don't want to see anyone contract AIDS, but should the taxpayers pick up the tab for these very expensive drugs?


The way things are going, the taxpayers are going to be picking up the bill for ALL drugs... sooner rather than later.

$&^%ing Obama... that guy really chaps my ass.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Are you a dick-smoking-turd-burgler and afraid you will forget to take your butt-flu pill? Well, today is your lucky day!!! Buck Bored is the name, curing homos is the game!

That' right homos, I have developed a cure for homosexuality! All you have to do is check yourself into Buck Bored's Rump Wrangler Ranch for our intense 30 day treatment! Although the details of the treatment confidential (that is an industry insider term meaning secret), it does involve small amounts of electricity. That's right, we connect jumper cables to your little testicales and turn up the juice until your scrotum burns off!

Our beautiful treatment facility is located in the picturesque mountains of the East South West. So you can enjoy the beautiful mountain views as we shock the *** tendencies right out your ass! Rush $1000 to Buck Bored's Rump Wrangler Ranch to reserve your spot and get past your sick perversions and get on with a normal life today!

Buck

1-800-****-NOMO


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

BuckB said:


> Are you a dick-smoking-turd-burgler and afraid you will forget to take your butt-flu pill? Well, today is your lucky day!!! Buck Bored is the name, curing homos is the game!
> 
> That' right homos, I have developed a cure for homosexuality! All you have to do is check yourself into Buck Bored's Rump Wrangler Ranch for our intense 30 day treatment! Although the details of the treatment confidential (that is an industry insider term meaning secret), it does involve small amounts of electricity. That's right, we connect jumper cables to your little testicales and turn up the juice until your scrotum burns off!
> 
> ...


Nightly movie features won't include Broke back mountian? Richard Simmons and Gayln Jenner won't be quest speakers?


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Nightly movie features won't include Broke back mountian? Richard Simmons and Gayln Jenner won't be quest speakers?


No. Our motivational speakers are generally from the electrical industry.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

BuckB said:


> No. Our motivational speakers are generally from the electrical industry.


AC or DC ?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The best way to protect yourself from AIDS IS TO KEEP THOSE JUICES OUT OF YOUR ORAFICES.
This PSA brought to you by Urinal Cake....


----------



## DirtandYarn (Jan 21, 2016)

The best way to prevent AIDS is complete abstinence. Shall you take the oath?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

BuckB said:


> Are you a dick-smoking-turd-burgler and afraid you will forget to take your butt-flu pill? Well, today is your lucky day!!! Buck Bored is the name, curing homos is the game!
> 
> That' right homos, I have developed a cure for homosexuality! All you have to do is check yourself into Buck Bored's Rump Wrangler Ranch for our intense 30 day treatment! Although the details of the treatment confidential (that is an industry insider term meaning secret), it does involve small amounts of electricity. That's right, we connect jumper cables to your little testicales and turn up the juice until your scrotum burns off!
> 
> ...


Franchises soon available? :21:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

gambit said:


> if you screw up and forget to practice safe NOOKIE knowing that HIV on a raise with your fellow buttbuddies then they asked for it the same go's for needle users.
> but the government will pay for their screw ups.
> 
> on a side note is it ok to refer gay men as buttbuddies? or how about doughnut hole punchers, Colon-choker, tooti-frooti, bone smuggler, limpwrist, cream puff catcher, , back door kicker, cakepipe cosmonaut ??? the list can go on and on.
> ...


Then again he may want to smoke a *** with them.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Then again he may want to smoke a *** with them.


Ok thats really old..... "smoke a ***" For christ sake they took gay which meant happy. Smoke a *** which meant smoke a cigarette. And they stole the freakin rainbows from us..... I'll never look at another rainbow the same ever!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Ok thats really old..... "smoke a ***" For christ sake they took gay which meant happy. Smoke a *** which meant smoke a cigarette. And they stole the freakin rainbows from us..... I'll never look at another rainbow the same ever!


Not me. I think of the promise never to flood the earth, again.

Then again, when I think of this degenerate nation, I think of what is in store for it.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Ok thats really old..... "smoke a ***" For christ sake they took gay which meant happy. Smoke a *** which meant smoke a cigarette. And they stole the freakin rainbows from us..... I'll never look at another rainbow the same ever!


Science tells us there are 7 primary colors in the rainbow (Encyclopedia Britannica). This is the Biblical number of completion.
The flag gays fly has 6 stripes, the Biblical number for man or incompleteness.

Revelation 4:3 And he that sat was to look upon like a jasper and a sardine stone: and there was a rainbow round about the throne, in sight like unto an emerald. (in heaven the rainbow is all green.)



> The colour green in scripture comes from several Hebrew words: 'yereq' meaning green or green thing; 'yaraq' meaning green herbs, vegetables or garden greens; 'lach' meaning green or moist, fresh or new in the sense of plants ; 'abiyb' meaning green ears of corn; 'ra'anan' meaning green and flourishing; 'eb' meaning fresh green or green shoots; 'ratob' meaning green, moist juicy fresh; ' yarowq' meaning green thing.
> 
> The Greek word 'chloros' means green or yellowish pale and the word 'hugros' means green and full of sap.


Revelation 10:1 And I saw another mighty angel come down from heaven, clothed with a cloud: and a rainbow was upon his head, and his face was as it were the sun, and his feet as pillars of fire: (this is Jesus)

The Gay's Rainbow is a Counterfeit. Just like everything else Satan conjures up.

When you look up in the sky and see a rainbow think of God's power and promise, not a flag.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Ok thats really old..... "smoke a ***" For christ sake they took gay which meant happy. Smoke a *** which meant smoke a cigarette. And they stole the freakin rainbows from us..... I'll never look at another rainbow the same ever!


I had a math teacher whose first name was "Gaye". I wonder if she had to change it.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> Science tells us there are 7 primary colors in the rainbow (Encyclopedia Britannica). This is the Biblical number of completion.
> The flag gays fly has 6 stripes, the Biblical number for man or incompleteness.
> 
> Revelation 4:3 And he that sat was to look upon like a jasper and a sardine stone: and there was a rainbow round about the throne, in sight like unto an emerald. (in heaven the rainbow is all green.)
> ...


Thanks for the explanation. It makes it easier now not to smoke some **** because I've been really upset about the rainbow issue.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Thanks for the explanation. It makes it easier now not to smoke some **** because I've been really upset about the rainbow issue.


One of the most memorable posts on PF was when the (in)famous OSFG told some faggotty ass *** to go suck a shotgun! That was classic OSFG!:glee:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> One of the most memorable posts on PF was when the (in)famous OSFG told some faggotty ass *** to go suck a shotgun! That was classic OSFG!:glee:


Ahh yes the good ole days. OSFG raw and untamed.


----------

